# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  طلب صغيـــــر من طلاب علم الحاسوب ..

## شذى الياسمين

*صباح \ مسا الورد للجميع ...*
*بدي اطلب منكم طلب صغير بس تعطوني رأيكم بشغله لانه انا محتـــــاره كتيـــــــر فيها ..*
*انا سجلت 18 ساعه للفصل الثاني والفصل هاد كمان مسجله 18 ساعه ..*
*المهم في بين المواد اللي سجلتها (طبعا كلها مواد تخصص للسنه التالته فما فوق) ماده تصميم المترجمات وانا الماده ما كنت بدي اياها لكني نزلتها لانه لاب المايكرو ما رضي ينزل مع اني ماخذه المايكرو الفصل هاد (طبعا خطأ بالنظام !!!)*

*في ناس بتحكيلي اخلي تصميم المترجمات وما اسحبها لانها احسن من لاب المايكرو .. وبنفس الوقت انا ما بدي 18 ساعه ولا بدي 15 مع العلم انه في 3 شعب للاب المايكرو ما بتعارضو معي ..*

*ومن جهه تانيه انا حابه انزل لاب المايكرو هاد الفصل عشان الماده و اللاب يكونوا ورا بعض ما يكون في بينهم وقت كتير (فصليين) ..*

*ومن جهه تالته بدي الحل الافضل انه معدلي يرفع وما اختار الشي اللي ينزل معدلي لانه مو عالي ..*

*ارجو مساعدتكم ..* 
*ودمتم بخير ..*

----------


## ثائر جادالله

[align=center] 
الحل هو
نزلي 15 ساعه ورحي راسي وراسك
[/align]
 :SnipeR (38):  :SnipeR (38):  :SnipeR (38):  :SnipeR (38):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> [align=center] 
> الحل هو
> نزلي 15 ساعه ورحي راسي وراسك
> [/align]


هيك رأيك ؟؟
بنفكر بالموضوع ..
بس هيك بكون عندي لابات كتير للفصول الجايه وانا بدي اخلص ..
شكرا عالرد ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

15 , وبالنسبه للابات وزعيهم على الفصول الجايه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة انتي منزله مادة مايكرو اذا اه اخلصي من للاب أحسن واذا نزلت المترجمات وما تعارض مع للاب احسن واحست حاولي تخلصي من اللابات اكثر ما يمكن

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> 15 , وبالنسبه للابات وزعيهم على الفصول الجايه


* ولاب المايكرو متى بدي انزلو ؟؟*
*شكرا كتير عمار .. غلبتك معي ..*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> * ولاب المايكرو متى بدي انزلو ؟؟*
> *شكرا كتير عمار .. غلبتك معي ..*


انا ظل عندي لاب الديجيتال والفيزياء 2 والمايكرو , عادي منوزعهم على 3 فصول , ومش مشكله البعد بين الماده ولابها ما رح نتغلب كثير لانه رح تنعاد الماده بس باللاب وعملي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> عفكرة انتي منزله مادة مايكرو اذا اه اخلصي من للاب أحسن واذا نزلت المترجمات وما تعارض مع للاب احسن واحست حاولي تخلصي من اللابات اكثر ما يمكن


انا منزله المايكرو الفصل هاد ..(الحالي ) ..
واللاب ما بتعارض مع المترجمات .. بس ما بصير انزل 19 ..!!!!!!!!!!!
يعني اسحب المترجمات وانزل لاب المايكرو ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا منزله المايكرو الفصل هاد ..(الحالي ) ..
> واللاب ما بتعارض مع المترجمات .. بس ما بصير انزل 19 ..!!!!!!!!!!!
> يعني اسحب المترجمات وانزل لاب المايكرو ..


 
طيب كم ساعة ضايل عليكي والله ما عارف المترجمات الها للاب

----------


## عُبادة

اسحبي تصميم المترجمات ونزلي لاب المايكرو

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> انا ظل عندي لاب الديجيتال والفيزياء 2 والمايكرو , عادي منوزعهم على 3 فصول , ومش مشكله البعد بين الماده ولابها ما رح نتغلب كثير لانه رح تنعاد الماده بس باللاب وعملي


انا اذا نزلت لاب المايكرو ما بظل عندي الا لاب فيزياء 2 (بالصيفي ان شاء الله ) ..
والفصل هاد ما بتعارض معي ولا شعبه من لابات المايكرو يعني فرصه ومو حابه اضيعها ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> طيب كم ساعة ضايل عليكي والله ما عارف المترجمات الها للاب


*اللاب مو للمترجمات .. اللاب للمايكرو ..*

----------


## جسر الحياة

> اسحبي تصميم المترجمات ونزلي لاب المايكرو


 
16 ساعه ....           :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## saso 20

نصيحه مني نزلي لاب الميكرو واخلصى منوه شنوه كل مواد التخصص في كفه ومادة الميكرو واللاب بكفه
والله انا متعقده من الدنيا هاد الفصل بسبب الميكرو  وانا يوم ما ناجح في هدول المادتين رح يكون عندي عيد انشاءالله
اخلصى من اللاب وخليك ع ال16ساعه شنو هيك رح ترتاحي اكتر 
ال 18 ال ساعه هدول  بيوجعوا الراس
اسألي مجرب ولا تسألي خبير :SnipeR (88):

----------

